# Need For Speed Underground 2 Hamachi!



## TwinBlades (Jul 30, 2009)

Hey guys! I just started playing Need For Speed Underground 2 since the new ones since Underground 2 weren't really all that great. If anyone has or wants to play the game over Lan please do the following and we can play over LAN. The online server does not work since EA aways changes the Need For Speed Server everytime a new series of the game comes out.

This method Allows you to play agianst other people using LAN over Hamachi. The program is completely safe so dont worry, I've used it for a long time.

Here are the steps (Credits goes to Jeffareid for writing this)



Spoiler



Download the Hamachi LAN app:

https://secure.logmein.com/products/hamachi/list.asp

Run it and select trial version or free version. If you use trial version, after about 25 days you can delete 

\Documents and Settings\\Application Data\Hamachi

which will cause Hamachi to issue a new ip and start a new 30 day trial period. There can only be 16 "free" users on a server, but up to 50 "trial" (or premium) users, so most are just resetting the trial version to get around the recently imposed limit of 16 "free" users.

\Program Files\EA Games\Need for Speed Underground 2\server.cfg(Open the file with either Wordpad or Microsoft Words etc)
and delete the last line in server.cfg or put a # in front of it to remove the binding ... ADDR=%%bind("159.153.253.82") ... or download this zip with original (serverorg.cfg) and replacement file (server.cfg):

http://jeffareid.net/nfs8/n8srvcfg.zip

*Download the latest Patch for the game or else you cant play with anyone!* Link: http://download.cnet.com/Need-for-Speed-Un...4-10371406.html *You also gotta have the patch in the same spot as where you installed your Need For Speed Underground 2* After that, RUN the patch and it should install, you gotta restart your computer for the Patch to take effect!

Set Hamachi network connection as highest priority (else others won't be able to see your server):

For XP/2000: Start > Control Panel > Network Connections, then, on the menu bar, click Advanced > Advanced Settings and put Hamachi at the top of the list. *(Usually, the thing is aways in the highest priority when you RUN the program and it doesn't when you dont, this goes same for Vista)*

For Vista: Start > Control Panel > Network and Sharing Center, then, on the left side panel, click on 'Manage Network Connections'. Now press Alt, click on Advanced > Advanced Settings and put Hamachi at the top of the list.

Start up U2 (Underground 2). If your system is multi-core, alt-ctl-del out to task manger, right click on process speed2.exe, and set affinity to only one cpu (use cpu 0 if you want to use fraps, which defaults to cpu 1), as U2 (or any NFS game before ProStreet) will crash if multiple cpus are used for U2. Back into U2, and click on LAN, hopefully you'll see one or more servers. Join that server's lobby and set the filter, the annoying aspect of U2 online because you can't set it to "any".

I created a set of saves with fast cars (ecu and turbo tuning optimized via editting, and performance uniques added, so all cars are maxed out within the limits of the game. The zip includes a readme.txt which explains more:

http://www.nfscars.net/file/view/underground2/9845.aspx PUT THE SAVE FILE IN C:\documents and settings\*YOURNAME*\local srttings\application data\NFS Underground 2.



After you've done all that, which shouldn't take more than 10 min or even less. Add this server on Hamachi, Server: MVPS21 Password: 123. After you've done that, your all set to play. A thing is though that IF we get some players on the server, not everyone is going to be on at the same time or even on so when you go to LAN and theres no server, that means no one is on!

Thanks guys!


----------



## TwinBlades (Aug 8, 2009)

I've realize people were adding this server but no one has been posting here so I didn't go on my server. Please post so I know you've joined


----------



## Maz7006 (Aug 8, 2009)

once i get my hands on the game....ill PM you for sure.....jsut wondering what version does it have to be, the game that is.


----------



## TwinBlades (Aug 8, 2009)

Umm, I got mine and patched it to 1.2. You can get the patch from the web. I think I posted the site in the spoilers. Not sure.


----------

